# New fish store in Surrey?



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey All,

I can't seem to find the thread regarding that new LFS in Surrey area... I recall the place had a Facebook page (but I don't do Facebook).
Does anyone have the name or number for the store that they could post or PM me?

Regards,

Daryl


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Fish Addicts?Langley


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Fish Addicts in Langley (i copied the info from their facebook page)
Address

5656 Production Way, Langley, British Columbia V3A4N4

Hours


*Mon-Fri:*6:00 pm - 9:00 pm
*Sat-Sun:*10:00 am - 6:00 pm


Short Description

We are a wholesaler and retailer of tropical and cold water fish, plants, aquariums and supplies(new and used)specializing in cichlids- SA/CA and African

Long Description

now opened evenings and weekends while under construction

Phone

604-759-4905


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's it. 

I remember years ago, maybe on one of the former versions of the forum, someone made a tremendous effort to plot all of the LFS on a map of the GVRD region... There may have even been an article that accompanied it that gave a brief outline of the stores.

It was a very cool feature. Is there something like that now?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I started one on my website/forum but..need people to add to it.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Dropped by fish addicts the other day. Although under construction this store is really coming along.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I was really impressed by the selection of African Cichlids there. The owner seems like a really great guy, his place is well worth the trip to Langley.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, most of the fish are priced reasonable, good selection and really healthy fish. I got some dwarf rasboras at price of $11 for 6


----------

